# 3-4 Day Hike Suggestions



## Angus (Jun 4, 2010)

Northern NE, wilderness camping alongside water (river, pond or lake) where you can swim/wade at day end, high fitness so 6-12miles per day over difficult terrain doable. late August/September. scenic, mountainous terrain preferred. thank you.


----------



## Talisman (Jun 4, 2010)

How about an out and back on one end or the other of the 100 Mile Wildernes section of the AT?


----------



## Angus (Jun 4, 2010)

Talisman said:


> How about an out and back on one end or the other of the 100 Mile Wildernes section of the AT?



That's kind of what I've been thinking...I know there is a good amount of water but have never been outside of baxter. do you have any experiences on this section?


----------



## Talisman (Jun 5, 2010)

I did that remote stretch of AT a long time ago and remember some really nice lakes along the trail.  I also remember a lot of insects and rain, which bummed out my girl friend at the time which made the week miserable..


----------



## skibum9995 (Jun 5, 2010)

Most of the mountainous terrain doesn't have much in the way of ponds and streams. I remember some amazing nights sleeping on sandy beaches in the Maine woods. Northern Maine was my favorite part of the AT. I would recommend starting in Stratton and hiking to Caratunk, about 35 miles I believe. That will give you above treeline mountainous terrain over the Bigelows, and then fairly flat woods hiking along streams and ponds. This section can be done leisurely in 3 days, or if you're in good shape you and extend your trip another 35 miles of so to Monson. Other than the initial climd up and over the Bigelows, the terrain is fairly mellow and its not too hard to push miles.


----------



## bousquet19 (Jul 16, 2010)

Talisman said:


> I did that remote stretch of AT a long time ago and remember some really nice lakes along the trail.  I also remember a lot of insects and rain, which bummed out my girl friend at the time which made the week miserable..




Later in the season generally means fewer biting insects.  After Labor Day, the crowds really thin out, but aside from the Bigelows your route shouldn't be too crowded.  I like the suggestion of the Bigelows to Caratunk.  

Did you decide where to go?

Enjoy,
Woody


----------



## billski (Jul 17, 2010)

Angus said:


> Northern NE, wilderness camping alongside water (river, pond or lake) where you can swim/wade at day end, high fitness so 6-12miles per day over difficult terrain doable. late August/September. scenic, mountainous terrain preferred. thank you.


Mahoosuc.


----------



## Angus (Jul 17, 2010)

bousquet19 said:


> Did you decide where to go?
> y



my two options are the Bigelow route described above or going up to Baxter and an out and back hike south from there on the AT.

the bug factor definitely will be less problematic with all the high heat and little rain.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 17, 2010)

Angus...just remember what "wilderness camping" is = making camp with tent & supplies....you can do that in lots of places up there....but then there are a number of established remote lodges, which can work out perfectly. 
With the various small logging roads used/unused...and with sufficient clearance and tire ruggedness...making camp and finding water to swim in is not a problem, but again remember the ponds/lakes aren't of the "maintained" ilk.  Moose and bear will do more maintaining of trails than anyone...except for the official maintained trails, of which I agree...there are too few...to give people the opportunity to see a little bit of wilderness without human competition...that is except for logging(= somewhat ugly).   What you need to realize is that this isn't the high & dry terrain of MA, NH and VT.   Middle-to-low lying terrain, interspersed with some rolling and some steep bluffs with softwoods, wetlands, brooks, and the ever few bogs thrown in -between are the norm.  There are also camps, mainly for fishing(some hunting) by some lakes/ponds...where you can also base hiking/jogging from....  Nice cause most are in by the waters...and they aren't along the main roadsides.  If you can grab a copy of DeLorme's state Atlas & Gazetteer you can get a great idea of the areas and of the roads, mostly small wood cutting *at one time or another* .
Quite a few owners have websites about their places are online...since they're there to cater(fishing...etc) they feed and provide comfortable lodging....it's a good way to check things out as well...if you're new to that particular area.
*I'm gonna let you down when it comes to exact websites right off my head...as I zoom all around now & then, mostly for the views(popular Coney Island-ish and remote areas hardly anyone knows), water/hiking terrain & wildlife, and paddling now & then.
Plenty of contacts...the Bigelows and Caratunk areas have the branches of the Dead and Kennebec(for main rivers).  Along the West Branch(Penobscot) from the Katahdin peaks on upstream...plenty of tenting/camping for paddling, jogging, hiking, whatever pleases you...in addition to any of the official campsites.....*Starter info...fwiw.
As Woody mentioned, and as most experience in the Whites & Greens....a higher terrain range..ie Katahdin range, Bigelows, will cool off and keep the mosquitoes, deer, and moose flies away..  As said...the summer heat, except for low-lying damp wetlands kills off some of the blackflies.   Sorry....beginning to ramble...;-)

$.01


----------

